# STOP - Privatgrund!



## Deleted 369460 (21. Mai 2018)

Es gibt bei Poxdorf (Landkreis Erlangen) eine Wanderwegmarkierung Gelb Punkt. Der Weg und dessen Führung verläuft seit eh und je so wie er halt ausgeschildert ist.

Heute dann das entdeckt:










Hat der Waldbesitzer aufm Berch ne Maß zu viel erwischt?


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Mai 2018)

Was sagt denn das hoheitlich-bayerische Rrrrecht auf Orrrdnung! dadazu?
NittdasderWaldnemSpezlvomSauhoferoderwiedaderheißtgehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (21. Mai 2018)

Bei Wannbach sperrt auch immer einer nen Wanderweg mit Flatterband ab


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. Mai 2018)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Bei Wannbach sperrt auch immer einer nen Wanderweg mit Flatterband ab


Wegen Holzfällarbeiten?
Das fände ich dann ja okay, besser als wenn einem ein Baum auf den Kopf fällt.


----------



## Schoschi (21. Mai 2018)

Dacht ich zuerst. Schaut aber nicht so aus...


----------



## Tom:-) (21. Mai 2018)

hob neili amal a kreuzung mit flatterband gschberrt, weil do ka drampelpfad net gwesn is. Do hams freili a gschaut.
Des Waffleisn kannst fei lein.


----------



## Tom:-) (21. Mai 2018)

asu: wenn fei anner an doldismus leidet kannt allerweil a nix machn


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. Mai 2018)

Tom:) schrieb:


> doldismus


ich kenn blos donaldismus 

(Donaldismus bezeichnet die Beschäftigung mit der fiktiven Familie Duck und die Erforschung von familiären, biologischen, technischen, soziologischen und gruppendynamischen Prozessen in der fiktiven Stadt Entenhausen.)


----------



## Orikson (24. Mai 2018)

Die Eigentümerin eines Grundstücks ist dazu verpflichtet, einen Wanderweg über ihr privates Grundstück der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich zu machen, solange dieser Weg nicht über einen besonders geschützten Hofraum führt, dessen Betreten nicht geduldet werden muss.

Quelle: https://www.rechtslupe.de/verwaltungsrecht/wanderweg-ueber-privates-grundstueck-339878

Oder hier: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betretungsrecht_(Erholung,_Sport)


----------



## LeFritzz (24. Mai 2018)

Solange bayrische Polizisten behaupten können, Jagdpächter dürften in ihrem Revier einen mit Verkehrszeichen 240 gekennzeichneten Fuß- und Radweg mit dem Kfz befahren (was nach Auskunft des bayrischen Innenministeriums eben nicht der Fall ist!), ohne dass sie dafür sich einem Disziplinarverfahren stellen müssen, solange kümmern mich beim Mountainbiken keinerlei Sperrungen.
Näheres und auch den Schriftwechsel mit dem Ministerium gerne per PN.


----------



## franzam (18. Juni 2018)

Sperrung sicher nicht zulässig  Aber es gilt erstmal Bay. Naturschutzgesetz

http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/BayVwV97443-14?hl=true

z.B.
*6.12 2
Das Betretungsrecht darf nicht ausgeübt werden, wenn der Grundeigentümer oder der sonstige Berechtigte das Betreten seines Grundstückes – gleich ob zulässig oder nicht – untersagt hat (Art. 22 Abs. 3 Satz 2). Voraussetzung ist, dass die Untersagung durch für die Allgemeinheit geltende, deutliche Sperren erfolgt ist. Art. 22 Abs. 3 Satz 2 dient allein der Wahrung des Rechtsfriedens; die Zulässigkeit solcher Sperren (vgl. Nr. 6.2) ist in diesem Zusammenhang daher unerheblich. Als Sperren kommen vor allem Einfriedungen aller Art (z.B. Zäune, Mauern) und andere tatsächliche Hindernisse (z.B. Hecken, dichtes Gehölz mit Einfriedungscharakter), die erkennbar den Zugang durch Erholung Suchende ausschließen sollen, sowie Schilder in Betracht.
Einfriedungen, vor allem Zäune, sind aber nicht in jedem Fall als Sperren anzusehen. Dient beispielsweise eine solche Einfriedung allein dem Schutz von Tieren oder Pflanzen (z.B. Weidezäune oder Wildzäune), und sind Durchgänge, Gatter oder Übertritte für Erholung Suchende vorgesehen, so liegt keine Sperre im obigen Sinn vor, weil erkennbar ist, dass hier nicht das Betreten untersagt werden soll. Gleiches gilt, wenn durch Wegschranken allein das Benutzen von Wegen durch Kraftfahrzeuge verhindert werden soll. In diesem Fall können z.B. Fußgänger oder Radfahrer die Wege benutzen.
Sperrt der Grundeigentümer oder der sonstige Berechtigte sein Grundstück durch Schilder, so müssen diese auf einen gesetzlichen Grund hinweisen, der eine Beschränkung des Betretungsrechts rechtfertigt (Art. 22 Abs. 3 Satz 3), z.B. „Forstarbeiten“, „Erntearbeiten“, „Gewerbebetrieb“, „Industrieanlage“, „Wohnbereich“, „Wasserschutzgebiet“, „Sportveranstaltung am .... von ............... bis ........“. Ist ein solcher Grund nicht angegeben, so sind derartige Sperrschilder für Erholung Suchende unbeachtlich. Dies gilt z.B. bei Schildern mit der Aufschrift „Privatbesitz Betreten verboten“. Gleiches gilt bei Angabe eines Grundes, der offensichtlich nicht vorliegt (z.B. bei Aufschrift „Betreten verboten – Wohnbereich“, wenn sich auf dem Grundstück erkennbar keine Gebäude befinden). Sperren, die nicht die Voraussetzungen des Art. 22 Abs. 3 Satz 3 erfüllen, sind auch in öffentlich-rechtlicher Hinsicht unzulässig; ihre Beseitigung kann von der Naturschutzbehörde nach Art. 30 Abs. 3 gefordert werden (vgl. Nr. III.3.2). Ist die Sperrung zulässig und gemäß Art. 30 gestattet, entspricht jedoch das verwendete Schild nicht den Anforderungen des Art 22 Abs. 3 Satz 3, ist der Berechtigte vor Anordnung der Beseitigung aufzufordern, ein den Voraussetzungen des Art. 22 Abs. 3 Satz 3 entsprechendes Schild aufzustellen.


6.23 2
Die Zulässigkeit von Sperren durch die Grundeigentümer oder sonstige Berechtigte, die das Betretungsrecht einschränken, ist in Art. 29 geregelt. Daneben sind Sperren zulässig, soweit ein Betretungsrecht nicht besteht (z.B. das Sperren einer Mahdwiese während der Nutzzeit). Als Gründe für Sperren nach Art. 29 kommen in Betracht:
.....*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

